# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tour du lịch Hawaii - Say đắm biển xanh 8 Ngày

## hainiemtin

*Ngày 01: Sài Gòn - Manila - Honolulu*
Đoàn tập trung tại phi trường quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất. Hướng dẫn viên giúp đoàn làm thủ tục đáp máy bay đi Manila. Đến nơi, đoàn tiếp tục nối chuyến bay đi Honolulu. Nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay

*Ngày 02: Honolulu - Trân Châu Cảng (Ăn 3 bữa)*
Do vượt tuyến đổi ngày đoàn đến Hawaii vào buổi sáng cùng ngày (giờ địa phương). Đoàn làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe đưa đoàn ăn sáng. Sau bữa ăn, đoàn bắt đầu chương trình tham quan
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Du khách bắt đầu chương trình tham quan Bảo tàng chứng tích Arizona, xem lại trận đánh Trân Châu Cảng – Trận đánh nổi tiếng trong rất nhiều trận đánh lịch sử của Đệ Nhị Thế Chiến. Lên tàu du ngoạn và đến tàu đô đốc hạm Arizona bị đánh chìm. Ăn trưa. Xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Tự do sinh hoạt. Ăn chiều và tự do khám phá Hawaii về đêm.
*
Ngày 03: Honolulu - Tham quan Thành Phố (Ăn 3 bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn bắt đầu chương trình tham quan thành phố: Lâu đài Lolani – Nơi ở của Vua Kamehameha – vị vua trị vì cuối cùng của Hawaii và Toà nhà lập pháp State Capitol, tham quan Tượng đài vua Kamehameha. Đoàn tham quan và ăn trưa tại khu người Việt trên đảo Hawaii.
Buổi chiều đoàn tự do sinh hoạt, tắm biển, mua sắm quà lưu niệm.

*Ngày 04: Mini Circle Island (Ăn 3 bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Du khách bắt đầu chương trình trình tham quan với bãi biển nổi tiếng Waikiki, quý khách sẽ có thời gian ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh vùng đảo Hawaii nổi tiếng từ trên Đỉnh Kim Cương. Suốt hành trình dài 75 dặm chạy quanh đảo, du khách sẽ tham quan một loạt các bãi biển, địa danh du lịch nổi tiếng: Khu resort nghĩ dưỡng của các ngôi sao Hollywood Kahala, đường hầm Haaona, bãi biển Makapuu và lên đỉnh gió hú Pali Lookout nhìn mây giăng núi thẫm. Đoàn dùng cơm trưa. Quý khách tự do mua sắm. Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm chiều và trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Buổi tối du khách tự do dạo phố biển, dạo chợ đêm. Quý khách có thể xem show ảo thuật, xem các điệu múa của những vũ nữ thổ dân trong vũ điệu Hula Hula lôi cuốn (chi phí tự túc).
*
Ngày 05: Tham quan làng văn hóa dân tộc (Ăn 3 bữa)*
Ăn sáng, khởi hành đi tham quan làng văn hoá dân tộc thiểu số – một trong những trung tâm bảo tồn văn hoá độc đáo nhất thế giới mà du khách không thể bỏ qua. Du khách sẽ đi từ ngạc nhiên này đến ngạc nhiên khác khi khám phá cuộc sống hằng ngày của thổ dân Hawaii. Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức buffet tối với những đặc sản địa phương và thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn Polynesian Dancing Showing – Quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những điệu nhảy quyến rũ lung linh và đầy màu sắc, những điệu múa huyền bí tạo nên nét rất riêng của vùng đảo Hawaii. Quý khách trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 06: Honolulu - Manila (Ăn sáng)*
Ăn sáng. Quý khách khởi hành ra phi trường đáp máy bay về Tp.Hồ Chí Minh. Chia tay vùng đất Hawaii quyến rũ và hẹn gặp lại. Quý khách có thể nối chuyến bay nội địa sang California thăm thân nhân theo thời hạn visa cho phép.
*
Ngày 07: Manila*
Đoàn đến Đài Loan, nhập cảnh nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Du khách tự do khám phá thành phố.
*
Ngày 08: Manila - Sài Gòn*
Đoàn ra phi trường nối chuyến về Tp.Hồ Chí Minh, lưu luyến chia tay và kết thúc chương trình.


*+ Liên hệ:*

*Công ty CP Xúc tiến thương mại Đầu tư & Du lịch ANZ*
Địa chỉ: 	Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế, Q.Hai Bà Trưng, TP.Hà Nội
Tel.: 	(04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406
Fax.: 	(04) 3974 4407
Hotline: 	091 2377 644 (Mr. Nghị), 094 286 8677 (Mrs. Liên)

----------


## lehniemtin

Tour du lịch này có giá bao nhiêu vậy bạn?

----------


## thientai206

biển hawaii cua bò nhiều lắm ,nhìn thấymà sợ

----------

